# Please Vote for my Daughter's Picture!



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2014)

My daughter entered a picture in a contest. It is a Christian radio station and the prize is tickets to a  Christian concert this weekend. Right now she is running second. The web site is www.kvne.com the pictures are on the left, vote for Rachel. You don't have to sign up for anything, give your email or anything. I don't like the ones that want your life history, credit rating and a pint of blood just to vote in their stupid contest. This one asks you nothing. PLEEEEZE vote for Rachel!!  Thank You!!


----------



## kinder (Jan 27, 2014)

OK....got your back Baymule  . Wish her luck for me....


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you so much Kinder! The tickets are $20 each, for her and her husband and daughter, that's sixty bucks. She sure would like to WIN! LOL


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 27, 2014)

Done!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks so much Bonbean!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2014)

done!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Southern!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for voting! My daughter won 2 tickets!!! But the problem is that they have a little girl and she wanted to take a friend. They were shooting for 4 tickets.  So my precious grand daughter decided to come to Mamaw and Papaw's and give the tickets to their music director and church so he and his wife can go. True Christian unselfishness and spirit!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2014)




----------

